# My Doxa designs......



## Graeme (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry Guys I've had to remove my DOXA drawings, but you can see my own watch designs at the link below.


----------



## jkpike (Feb 12, 2006)

Could you post a bigger picture of your Icon in the forum. I guess that the skull & bones its a Piratestar...or a Treasurehunter! Thanks -- John


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Graeme said:


> I am going to post all my designs back up here after I give them a little upgrading, I will do one or two a night so it will take a bit of time and I'm going to start with one of my favorites, thanks for watching....:-!


Graeme - very nice! I reall like the work you put into this, the black one with the pirate is stunning!
Way to go,

Robert
3H:-!


----------



## BathysHawaii (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice work Graeme!

You've clearly put a lot of time and effort into this and it looks great.

Cheers mate! |>

John


----------



## Graeme (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Guys, there are a few new ones added.


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

Awesome.
Outstanding.
Terrific.
Beyond anything I've ever seen before!
Phenomenal work!
I had a blast looking at them all!

-Steve


----------

